# Undercutting steel door jambs?



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Supposed to start a floating engineered floor job Tue. The condo was built in the 60's and all the interior doors have steel jambs. Whoever did the laminate that's there now notched around the door jambs and they look like crap. I have the tools to cut the jambs (Fein saw, and grinder), but is that safe? Ive never undercut steel jambs befor and I've read lots of conflicting info. Are they secured to the walls? Is the jamb on the concrete holding the door up? Someone help a brother out.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

It depends on the door if it self supporting or if it set on the floor. Can you see any fastners on the inside jamb? If not then it might be held in with clips and that means the floor is supporting the door.

Cole


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

What type of steel door jamb are you talking about? A steel knockdown jamb like a Timely with a snap on casing, or a welded steel jamb like a Steelcraft?


----------



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cole,
There's like 50 years of paint on the jamb so I can't see any fasteners. Would the clips be visible when I remove the old flooring?


----------



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not certain what type of steel door it is it's old and I've never delt with one befor. There's no casing. The jamb is beveled and flush with the wall.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Still not exactly sure what type you're dealing with, but steel door jambs can be undercut. Some are even undercut 6" or more in commercial applications(especially restaurant kitchens) to allow for the tile to be continuous through the doorway because they are dealing with a bunch of water on the floors and the jambs would rust out anyway. Just did all the doors that way when I did a restaurant called Boa on Sunset Blvd in Hollywood last year.


----------



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks man, I appreciate the info. I never work in commercial or high rise or apartments. But I'm going to next week.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

No the clips are hiden.

I assumed it is a welded steel comercial door like in the pic.

Cole


----------



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

It's finished flush with the walls not recessed. I wish I had taken a pic to show you. There's no casing.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm willing to wager they look like this....if so, they have straps that are nailed onto the studs, then the gypsum is installed...


----------



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

so would the straps hold the door if I romove the bottom of the jamb?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

jreiner13 said:


> so would the straps hold the door if I romove the bottom of the jamb?


Yes...but make sure you do the first one in a closet somewhere...yours may be different.


----------



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Just make sure that code doesn't prevent cutting the door jambs. Some buildings here, we can't cut steel jambs because they are fire doors.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Those jambs, the corners are they mitered? they look like they may be the kind that are screwed to the wall and then have the casing snap on. If the casing has a 45 at the corner than you can cut them with out the door falling 
craig


----------

